# Anything like Groupon in Hawaii?



## MichaelColey (Apr 23, 2011)

We'll be heading to Hawaii later this year, spending time on Kauai, Maui and the Big Island.  I always like to monitor Groupon for cities we'll be going to, so I can grab a few good deals to use while we're there.  But it appears that the coverage in Hawaii is very minimal.

We used the Entertainment Passbook years ago, but it seems like it's primarily Oahu, which we'll be skipping on this trip.

I'll definitely take a look at Restaurant.com.  (I should probably do that now while they have their 80% off coupon...)

Does anyone know if there's some Hawaii-specific site similar to Groupon?


----------



## ouaifer (Apr 23, 2011)

_Heavens yes!  They even have a Facebook "Like" option.  Google it and you'll find links._


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 23, 2011)

What company?


----------



## Elli (Apr 24, 2011)

Michael, if you find any restaurants on the Big Island that participate in restaurant.com, please post those.  Thanks.  Elli


----------



## nycdenise (Apr 24, 2011)

I know there is a daily groupon for Oahu but not for any of the other islands yet...not sure of anything else except for restaurant.com too.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 24, 2011)

It looks like there are only two restaurants in Hawaii that are on Restaurant.com, and they are both in Honolulu.

I still haven't found anything.

I know some places offer early bird specials and there are coupon books at the airports and some hotels.

AAA might offer some discounts, too.  I haven't checked that, yet.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 24, 2011)

yes, there is Groupon in Hawaii.  

We get 50% off opportunities all the time for the best restaurants.  You just need to follow it and sign up as soon as you get the alert.  If you wait one hour, the deals will be gone.  There was a 50% offer for Kobe Steak house today.  That's a great option if you are staying at the HHV

You do need to know the best restaurants ahead of time.  I would review the last several year Ilima award winners and critics choices in the Honolulu Star-Advertiser for options.  I found it to be the best review of restaurants in the islands.  Much better than Trip Advisor and Zagats.  Trip Advisor is primarily tourists who get it wrong as much as they get it right because they get caught up in the tourist trap.


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 24, 2011)

While in Maui, be sure to have a meal at Pacific'O (lunch is great there since it's right on the beach - I saw whales while having lunch there this year).


----------



## cgeidl (Apr 24, 2011)

*Groupons in Hawaii*

I just got the Kobe coupon also and the rest is good. Got two in January=ry for a Korean restaurant that was expensive plus and just so/so. Our $70 coupon got us a meal for two maybe worth $30. I sent groupon a message and asked to have the other coupon refunded. 
Believe it or not they refunded both coupons which I did not ask for or even think of expecting. They made me a long term groupon fan and promoter


----------



## mom004 (Apr 28, 2011)

*$15 Entertainment Book*

The cost of the Entertainment Book is now only $15 and it includes Maui and the Big Island.  When on the Big Island, eat at Cafe Pesto, Kawaihae Harbor, its soo tasty.  Also check out hotdealshawaii (you can google it) which is run by the daily newspaper, the star advertiser.  although its mostly honolulu, sometimes it has neighbor island restaurants.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 28, 2011)

The Entertainment book runs through November 1, and our trip is in November/December, so we would have to get the 2012 one (at full price). From what I've seen, there are only a handful of non-Oahu deals in the books. I just don't see the savings with that.

HotDealsHawaii looks like exactly what I was looking for.  (PM coming, Mom004, so you can send me a referral link.)

Hmm, I bet Groupon has some deals on other islands once in a while.  I guess I should add Honolulu to my subscription list as well.


----------



## brianfox (May 3, 2011)

Don't forget that if you have a Interval membership that is Gold or Platinum, you get access to printable coupons via Entertainment.  I did a search the other day and saw 50% Kobe coupons.

They are only good for 15 days and I think you can print any one only once a year, but you can print something like 20 different coupons a month.

You don't get the same variety of selections you do with the Entertainment book, but these are free.


----------



## hgjames (Aug 5, 2011)

There is also livingsocial and playhawaii. I haven't tried playhawaii yet but at least they let you select an island.


----------

